# Orbea seat post clamp



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a Lobular frame (alu front triangle, carbon rear triangle) and Zeus Zaga carbon seatpost, which is clamped with an Orbea seat post clamp. On smooth roads, tightening the clamp to the point where the seat post does not slip is not a problem. On rough roads, the post tends to slide down. At a rest stop today, I tightened the clamp bolt some more and the bolt head snapped off. Found an LBS that removed the remaining bolt from the clamp and gave me a new bolt. Still having the problem of slipping post, and now I'm afraid to really tighten the bolt.

Even at the point where I snapped the bolt, the two ends of the clamp were not touching. Are these just lousy clamps or do I need to look for a stronger bolt?

For what it's worth, the seat post is 31.6mm in diameter and the LBS thought the clamp was 31.8mm in diameter. Also, the seat post slides into the seat tube very easily - maybe even too easily; wondering if a 31.7mm post (if they even exist) would fit. But since the clamp ends aren't touching, I don't think it would solve my problem.


----------

